# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  nozinan αγχολυτικο?

## afrula

παιδια πηγα σημερα στο γιατρο και του εξηγησα τη κατασταση δεν αντεχω τις ταχυκαρδιες και το τρεμουλο αρα το εντονο αγχος και νομιζα θα μου αυξησει το tavor και θα ηρεμησω.Εκεινος ομως μου εδωσε nozinan!!το χει παρει κανεις σας?Ειχατε αποτελεσματα?Παρενεργειες? Φοβαμαι γιατι αναφερεται οτι ειναι αντιψυχωσικο και κανει αυξηση βαρους!!!Κριμα ειναι απο τον Θεο εχω 5 μηνες που εχασα 10 κιλα αφου εκοψα το serequel να τα ξαναπαρω?

----------


## ico

Αλλαξε ψυχίατρο.....Λαθος πολύ λάθος χάπι.Δες στο λινκ

http://psi-gr.tripod.com/drugs/levomepromazine.htm

----------


## LOSTRE

Γεια σου αφρούλα!!Το νοζιναν το είχα παρει πριν πολλά χρόνια όταν είχα αρχίσει να τρέχω στους ψυχιατρους...Τότε είχα παρα πολύ μεγάλη επιθετικότητα και αγχος...
Έπαιρνα ενα χαπι το πρωί και ένα το βραδυ..Το βράδυ κοιμόμουν σαν πουλάκι...Το πρωί όμως δεν μου έφερνε καταβολή καθολου...
Αλλά πρόσεξε...Επιδή το φάρμακο αυτό ειναι ιδιαίτερα κατασταλτικό,θα κοιμάσαι παρα,μα παρά πολλές ώρες...όταν όμως μου έφυγε η επιθετικότητα,ακομα και το 1/4 του χαπιού μου εφερνε φοβερη υπνηλία οπότε το σταμάτησα...
Είναι αντιψυχωσικό αλλα με μικρή δραση όπως γραφει στις οδηγίες...
Σε τι δοσολογία στο έδωσε?
Υ.Γ έχεις μσν??

----------


## afrula

ενα το βραδυ ,μισο το πρωι και μισο το μεσημερι.Χτες το πηρα και σε μιση ωρα ταβλιαστηκα και κοιμηθηκα απο τις 2 το πρωι μεχρι 6.30 το απογευμα .αυριο θα δοκιμασω να παιρνω μισο και μισο δηλαδη μεσημερι και πρωι αλλα αν ειναι να κοιμαμαι ορθια μου πε να το κοψω και να παιρνω το βραδινο.ΟΚ με τον υπνο θα δω τι θα κανω.Το βραδυ επαιρνα το tavor και το βαλα μονη μου το απογευμα.Τον εμπιστευομαι γιατι ειναι ο πρωτος της χωρας αλλιως θα πρεπε να παω αμερικη που εκει ειναι μπαχαλο.

----------


## afrula

το ψαξα και ναι ειναι αντιψυχωσικο με πολυ μικρη δραση.Ειναι αγχολυτικο κα υπνωτικο.Απορω γιατι το αναφερουν ως αντιψυχωσικο?

----------


## 8odwris

......ξεμπερδεψτε με λιγο για να κατανοησω και θυμηθω για πιο ακριβως φαρμακο λετε...
Για ενα διαφανες μπεζ-κιτρινοπο οβαλ ?? η για ενα στρογγυλο ασπρο???
αΝ λετε για το πρωτο το χουν καταγησει3μιση χρονια τωρα ,ομως ηταν παρα πολυ καλο...
Synxvreste me omws dioti...
 :Frown: ...... δε θυμαμαι πως ηταν εξωτερικα kai ta mperdebw το Νοzinan einai to prwto poy lew? i to Normizon? :Embarrassment:

----------


## afrula

ειναι ασπρο στρογγυλο.Το βριζω αλλα αυτο θα με σωσει μαλλον αποτι καταλαβα να κοψω το tavor.

----------


## afrula

επισης ο γιατρος μαλλον θα μου το κοψει με το Nozinan.Ειναι κατασταλτικο να μαι σε αφασια καμια βδομαδα να περασουν τα στερητικα και μετα να δουμε τα αλλα μεσα της φυσης.

----------


## 8odwris

a nai οκ θυμηθηκα τοτε....
Το επερνα διοτι ειχα διαταραχες υπνου..αυπνιες κλπ
Εκανε την δουλεια του μια χαρα ..παντως...
Το ταβορ απο την αλλη φερνει μεγαλη εξαρτηση ...οποτε καλο θα ειναι με συνενοηση με τον γιατρο σου ... σιγα σιγα να το μειωνεις -κοβεις...

----------


## Pnem

Λίγο παλιό το θέμα. Τελοσπάντων. Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Σε 4 εβδομάδες περίπου πρέπει να ταξιδέψω στις ΗΠΑ. Πάσχω 9 χρόνια από έντονες κρίσεις πανικού, μακράν ενοχλητικές και δυσάρεστες, σε βαθμό που ιδρώνουν τα χέρια μου απο στρες ακόμα και ως συνοδηγός σε αυτοκίνητο (μοτοσυκλέτες, πλοία, τρένα εξαιρούνται) και μπορώ να φτάσω σε σημείο να γίνω τούρμπο και να θέλω κατεπειγόντως να κατέβω για να μπω σε κάποιο κλειστό χώρο - το πλάκωμα στο στήθος που δημιουργεί θολή χαοτική σκέψη λειτουργεί και ως σωματικός 'επιταχυντήρας'. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει έχω να πετάξω 12 χρόνια. Η πτήση προς ΗΠΑ είναι απευθείας και είναι 11 ώρες. Αυτομάτως καταλαβαίνετε τι θέλω. Τι μπορεί να με ταβλιάσει σούπερ γρήγορα (εντός μισής ώρας ας πούμε) και να με ξεράνει μέχρι να προσγειωθώ και να με ξυπνήσουν? ΔΕΝ θέλω σε καμμία περίπτωση να ΒΙΩΣΩ συνειδητά την πτήση και θέλω κάτι απίστευτα βαρύ να με φέρει νοκ-άουτ και να είμαι τέζα χωρίς κίνδυνο να ξυπνήσω (πχ από κενά αέρος κτλ). Το ταξίδι αυτό πρέπει να γίνει. Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας και τη βοήθειά σας στο θέμα. Υπάρχει κάτι τόσο βαρύ? (κάτι που να *μοιάζει* ακόμα και με τη νάρκωση του αναισθησιολόγου σε χειρουργείο)
Να τονίσω ότι ό,τι κι αν προτείνετε θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ΜΟΝΟ στην υπερατλαντική 11ωρη πτήση οπότε θα παρθεί μια φορά. Απλά το θέλω 'σφυρί' γιατί και μόνο στην επιτάχυνση στον αεροδιάδρομο απογείωσης (τα 300χλμ/ώρα) είναι αρκετό να παθω αμόκ και να πεταχτώ σε στυλ 'σταματήστε να κατέβω'.
Εν ολίγοις το ΝΟΖΙΝΑΝ μπορεί? (είδα post παραπάνω που ένα μέλος είπε ότι κοιμήθηκε 16 ώρες σερί, γι αυτό ρωτάω)

----------

